# What are some of the unusal things, you found while hunting, or fishing.



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Found a knife stuck in a tree a long time ago.


----------



## nipididee (Jul 25, 2021)

I found a brand new anchor rope with a brand new anchor attached to my prop. They musta forgot to tie it to their boat before pitching it over.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

My best friend years back hooked a wallet while we were ice fishing S.Bass Is……guy lost it the day before….good thing the shanty wasn’t moved the night before…


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

A pair of eyeglasses at WBranch after the drawdown. And a dollar bill out in the fields going to a turkey spot .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I once found a axe with the price tag still on it, a 10 lb box of nails and a few hundred ft of heavy nylon rope under a local bridge ????
Good luck and Enjoy !


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

When I was a kid found a sawed off single bbl 12ga. shotgun stuck down in a hollowed out tree stump while fishing Big Walnut Cr.
Took it home...dad called sheriff and they came and got it.

Also as a kid...black powder hunting down in Morgan Co. with dad...came across a wallet. 
There was a very large hunting party 50-60 guys that set up down there over the hill from us every year. They had a huge camp with several tents and what looked like a huge canvas military mess hall setup complete with a pot belly stove, full kitchen and of course...a full bar. Only about half these guys hunted, the rest just came for the camaraderie. A couple of the guys were even designated cooks.
Anyways...dad and I were walking back in one night and I found this wallet laying on top of the snow.
Gave it to dad and he stuck it in his pocket.
We got back to our camp and while eating...dad pulled the wallet out. There was almost $2000 in the wallet and a military I.D. A bit later on, dad told me to get in the truck and we headed over to the big camp. We walked in the mess hall and dad asked a couple fella's sitting at a table if so and so(guy's name on the I.D.) was there. They told us no but pointed us to the fellas dad. Went over and asked the guy if he was the dad of 'so and so' and if so and so was there. Man replied "no...he wasn't there and asked what our business was with him". Dad said we had found something that belonged to him and was he going to be back. Guy looked at dad and said "you found his wallet didn't you". He told us that when he found out he had lost his wallet with everything he had saved in it...he literally got sick and had went home the day before. Dad gave him the wallet and let me tell ya...we had an open invitation to anything in their camp every year afterwards. We never went over but would come back to our camp to find many a excellent hot meal left for us.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Have run into quite a few patches of plants... Went back and hung a few Christmas bulbs on a couple of them, just to give their owners a little shock.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

So that's where those bulbs came from, lmao!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Found two shotguns over the years. One was leaned against a fence post and I eventually found the owner. The other my daughter and I were hunting mushrooms and it was near a 4 wheeler trail. It was in rough shape so I hung it on a nail by my building just to give the thieves a bit of a warning.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

rod/reel attached to a rather large catfish. released the catfish, still have the combo.

cash crop on an apparently casual patrolled section of government property on a draw deer hunt.

caught a stickbait while trolling for walleye this summer (not unusual object) but did so with my hook in the other bait's eyelet. what's the odds of that one...


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

privateer said:


> rod/reel attached to a rather large catfish. released the catfish, still have the combo.
> 
> cash crop on an apparently casual patrolled section of government property on a draw deer hunt.
> 
> caught a stickbait while trolling for walleye this summer (not unusual object) but did so with my hook in the other bait's eyelet. what's the odds of that one...


Was heading to work one morning several years ago & when I came to the first 4 way stop leaving my subdivision I spotted something lying in the grass about 30 yards from me that just caught my eye. Wind was blowing a bit and the item started moving away from me,so I jumped out of my car & chased it down. Danged if it wasn't a $100 bill. Nice way to start the day


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Caught this reef runner by the snap on the eye, it was attached to a walleye.









reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

miked913 said:


> Caught this reef runner by the snap on the eye, it was attached to a walleye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one is gonna be hard to beat....


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

winner winner chicken dinner or walleye dinner


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

montagc said:


> Not specifically fishing or hunting, but found an old house with a bunch of beakers and chemistry stuff set up while bush hiking . Found Native American remains in a cave we explored.


We usually call them, meth labs! 

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

miked913 said:


> Caught this reef runner by the snap on the eye, it was attached to a walleye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A good buddy of mine did one similar. He caught a big whitefish trolling on Saginaw Bay, his husky jerk caught the line of a broken crawler harness that was in the whitefish's mouth!


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

While Grouse hunting in Michigan a few years back I found 2 clips outta a 7 mag handgun


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

20$ bill blew past me while fishing, asked the guy next to me if he dropped it and he said no. Gas and bait money!😂


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

fastwater said:


> When I was a kid found a sawed off single bbl 12ga. shotgun stuck down in a hollowed out tree stump while fishing Big Walnut Cr.
> Took it home...dad called sheriff and they came and got it.
> 
> Also as a kid...black powder hunting down in Morgan Co. with dad...came across a wallet.
> ...


we need more people like your Dad in the world today Good honest man! today most people would be like loser weeper finder keeper


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

a dog my dad was fishing and looked off to his side and seen a dog lying there and said look someone killed a dog and at that time it lifted its head My dad was like sorry can't take you home and not going to feed ya because you will want to hang around so it wasn't five minutes later he was feeding it and we took it home had him for 10 years after LOL


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Upland said:


> a dog my dad was fishing and looked off to his side and seen a dog lying there and said look someone killed a dog and at that time it lifted its head My dad was like sorry can't take you home and not going to feed ya because you will want to hang around so it wasn't five minutes later he was feeding it and we took it home had him for 10 years after LOL





one3 said:


> Found a knife stuck in a tree a long time ago.


Fishing off the wall for steelhead casting a blue 2/5 oz Cleo. Hooked into a blue 2/5 oz Cleo. My hook went right through the hole for the hook.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

miked913 said:


> Caught this reef runner by the snap on the eye, it was attached to a walleye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely gotta be HappySnags RR with the single hook


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

about 10 years ago was ice fishing plx and some guy my cousin brought along had one of the old school hand wind rods, well he put a minnow down and wasent paying attention and in a splt second that rod shot down the hole. about 10 minutes later i hooked up and it was heavy. thinking it was a bass i set my drag, up came a 10 inch crappie with another crappie tangled up with his rod attached. gave him his rod back....but kept the 2 crappies...lol


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

While on my kayak a saw a strange looking piece of paper floating a few feet away. I fished it in with my paddle thinking I was just cleaning up some garbage. It was a photo of a guy sandwiched between two well endowed Hooters waitresses. He looked very happy.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

DavidRK said:


> While on my kayak a saw a strange looking piece of paper floating a few feet away. I fished it in with my paddle thinking I was just cleaning up some garbage. It was a photo of a guy sandwiched between two well endowed Hooters waitresses. He looked very happy.


Sweet, I pm'd you my address, been wondering what happened to that!

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Grouse hunting with two buddies in the 80's and saw something shiny by a tree. Walked over and there sat a nice cold Bud !! Checked it out, hadn't been opened so I shot once and hollered I got him. Went up the hill and showed em my "bird". Sure tasted good....


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

found a large stack of adult magazines at Mogadore. They didn't look to have been there long and looked to be in pretty good condition.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

johnboy111711 said:


> found a large stack of adult magazines at Mogadore. They didn't look to have been there long and looked to be in pretty good condition.


Is that after you examined them all??? LOL LOL


----------



## PeterG7 (May 29, 2020)

A couple of years ago I was following a deer trail in my woods when I happened to stop by a tree with exposed roots.

I noticed a bit of color in the roots so I stuck my hand in there and pulled out a plastic ball about baseball size.

It looked like something that would be in a ball pit at a mall. no clue how it got in my woods well no logical clue anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

johnboy111711 said:


> found a large stack of adult magazines at Mogadore. They didn't look to have been there long and looked to be in pretty good condition.


likely belonged to the same guy that had to give up his photo between the 2 hooters girls. my suggestion to him is to get a new girlfriend or wife instead...


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Found some strange bones on the bank of the 'Hoga. Biologist at the zoo said it was the spinal chord from a horse.
A buck that had just dies in a trap of deadfall on a creek bank. Went back in the spring for the skull and antlers.
An old Wright-McGill steelhead rod in the mud when the river was real low. Thanks river.
Looking for arrow heads, found an ancient native flexed burial washing out of a hillside. I though, hell, I hope that's an ostrich egg. It wasn't. Skull and a few metatarsal (sp?) bones. Promptly sprinkled with tobacco and reburied.
I didn't want any bad mojo from the old guy. Geez, I was looking for native *arrow *heads.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

joekacz said:


> Is that after you examined them all??? LOL LOL


I was 17, and it was before high speed internet, so OF COURSE i just left them.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Was duck hunting a big rock island in the great Miami river . Had killed a Mallard and while walking back found a good sized bong buried in the sand and rocks . 

Also found a bowl laying in the grass while turkey hunting Leesville lake years ago . 

Apparently I'm good at finding paraphernalia .


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Carpn said:


> Was duck hunting a big rock island in the great Miami river . Had killed a Mallard and while walking back found a good sized bong buried in the sand and rocks .
> 
> Also found a bowl laying in the grass while turkey hunting Leesville lake years ago .
> 
> Apparently I'm good at finding paraphernalia .


Did you smell them before you found them??,,,, LOL LOL


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Last fall while walking along a fencerow/Corn field. 2 fields back from the road, there lies not one but 2 machetes' and a cheap metal detector, which still worked, yea there was a bit of disturbed soil nearby. I gave all three items to the land owner he was baffled. All he said was "be careful".


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Let's see. Several box tortoises. Also, several grouse when hiking in to bowhunt in pre-dawn darkness, which would explode from underfoot and nearly give me a heart attack! And me and my buddy found a dog at the hunting club, a beagle. The owner's ID and phone # was on the collar, so we took the dog back to his house and called him. He was getting directions to the house and I told my buddy to just tell him to look for the house with the big white cross on the chimney. Turned out the guy was black and exclaimed, "Big, white cross?!!!" My buddy started stammering, and I realizedwhat I had just told him to say! I quickly told him to tell the guy that it was a Christmas decoration, which it was. Belonged to my buddy's parents, and he would put it up every year, even after they were gone. Besides, it was easiest way to spot the house! It sits back off the road a bit.

So, they arrive at the house, my buddy let's the guy in, and he sees his dog laying on the couch with my buddy's GSP's The first thing the dog owner said was, "You let that dog lie on the couch?" My buddy said, "Hey I got 2 couches, one's for people and one's for dogs!" Then the guy thanked us for bringing his dog in, saying that a lot of people would not have bothered. My buddy told him that he would NEVER abandon a hunting dog out in the elements facing a long, cold night! Then the guys tried to pay my buddy for the rescue and the bother, and my buddy would not hear of it. He told him to do something nice for someone else in the future. This was before you ever heard the phrase "pay it forward"!


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Carpn said:


> Was duck hunting a big rock island in the great Miami river . Had killed a Mallard and while walking back found a good sized bong buried in the sand and rocks .
> 
> Also found a bowl laying in the grass while turkey hunting Leesville lake years ago .
> 
> Apparently I'm good at finding paraphernalia .


It was always a plus when you found grass laying in a bowl.

I never had it happen backwards to me as you mention..........................,i think


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

fastwater said:


> When I was a kid found a sawed off single bbl 12ga. shotgun stuck down in a hollowed out tree stump while fishing Big Walnut Cr.
> Took it home...dad called sheriff and they came and got it.
> 
> Also as a kid...black powder hunting down in Morgan Co. with dad...came across a wallet.
> ...


That is an awesome story.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Next to the Olentangy above Powell.
About 15" ...kicked it - solid glass ...heavy!

I wanted to keep it because it was funny, but... it's not like a lure. It had been places!!!

Fished back through there a few days later - it was gone!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

very unusual looking bobber, where can a guy buy them and do they light up as well?


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

*meisjedog, *there are way too many inappropriate thoughts and comments that come to mind with that find. Now I think I have to go repent and wash my brain..... Hmmm is about all I will say


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Southernsaug said:


> *meisjedog, *there are way too many inappropriate thoughts and comments that come to mind with that find. Now I think I have to go repent and wash my brain..... Hmmm is about all I will say


great minds think alike LMAO


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

johnboy111711 said:


> found a large stack of adult magazines at Mogadore. They didn't look to have been there long and looked to be in pretty good condition.


I noticed a magazine in the bushes at Mosquito park by the dam. Investigated further and found a bush hideout with a stack of dirty mags. SOB must have been sitting watching people from the inside. The sick are about 15% of the population. Be careful.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

joekacz said:


> Did you smell them before you found them??,,,, LOL LOL





meisjedog said:


> Next to the Olentangy above Powell.
> About 15" ...kicked it - solid glass ...heavy!
> 
> I wanted to keep it because it was funny, but... it's not like a lure. It had been places!!!
> ...





meisjedog said:


> Next to the Olentangy above Powell.
> About 15" ...kicked it - solid glass ...heavy!
> 
> I wanted to keep it because it was funny, but... it's not like a lure. It had been places!!!
> ...


I think that belonged to my ex. She named it BOB.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I found a set-of binoculars, a hip bag with 4 boxes of 12 gauge slugs, a new knife, small flash light and gloves on our property , up in a tree, when we lived in Hocking Co. I ask everyone who was allowed to hunt on the property and no one claimed it. I kept it in my garage for that season just in case anyone ask about it. Towards the end of the season we also found a portable tree stand in a tree close by. I know some one was hunting w/o permission but never saw them or any other traces. I still have the knife and the binoculars after 30 + years.


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

nipididee said:


> I found a brand new anchor rope with a brand new anchor attached to my prop. They musta forgot to tie it to their boat before pitching it over.


Probably said to wife "Honey throw in the anchor"


----------



## Bedrock (Apr 15, 2012)

This is not a Halloween story, a true story. A fishing buddy of mine was hunting on public land and came across a body of someone that had hung them self, still hanging in the tree. That had to be an terrible thing to see. Most unusual find.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

cement569 said:


> very unusual looking bobber, where can a guy buy them and do they light up as well?


Heh! - more like an anchor, you could club a seal with that thing ...I about stubbed my toe when I kicked it!

Light it up you could, but do you want the attention?

Then again, when you want to clear out some space on a flow during steelhead season - just start swinging that thing around. Talk about combat fishing! heh heh!


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Southernsaug said:


> *meisjedog, *there are way too many inappropriate thoughts and comments that come to mind with that find. Now I think I have to go repent and wash my brain..... Hmmm is about all I will say


I know, things one cannot unsee. In this case, I cannot delete it either because it's hiding in the cloud somewhere. I've deleted it twice from the cloud and took it about 3 years ago, however, every time I get a new phone, it's back - lol!!!

I've been skunked more times than I would like but if you want to get the message across to your wife quickly when she asks, "how was the fishing?" Just say it out loud... "Glass D***o" and she won't ask you to mow the lawn for an extra few days.

All I can say is if you ever find anything like that, don't even take a photo of it. Look away and just keep walking - heh! heh!


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Pulled into a parking area during fall turkey season many years ago and was getting my things together and I noticed a brand new shiny 1187 leaning against a tree. Was a slow day for me so I decided to just get back in my truck and sit for a while, wasn't more than a half an hour this guy comes barreling into the parking area like he was on a nascar track and slams on the brakes. Told him I noticed it and was keeping an eye on it. Said he saved for years to buy the gun and that was the first day he had it out.


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

fastwater said:


> When I was a kid found a sawed off single bbl 12ga. shotgun stuck down in a hollowed out tree stump while fishing Big Walnut Cr.
> Took it home...dad called sheriff and they came and got it.
> 
> Also as a kid...black powder hunting down in Morgan Co. with dad...came across a wallet.
> ...


Any chance you remember the last name? I used to go down that way with a large group of guys in the 80’s to 90’s and set up quite the camp.


----------



## Suchland4 (Feb 13, 2008)

During turkey season, a guest at our cabin wanted to walk around our property for a bit. 100 yards away from the house up along a fence row he found an old porcelain SOHIO sign. It was laying upside down, we had stepped on it a few times over the years thinking it was just a piece of steel laying there, never bothering to flip it over.

With just some water and some paper towels, it cleaned up to look nearly brand new.


----------



## jdkswhite (Jan 3, 2008)

PEOPLE 😂😂🤣🤣


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Suchland4 said:


> During turkey season, a guest at our cabin wanted to walk around our property for a bit. 100 yards away from the house up along a fence row he found an old porcelain SOHIO sign. It was laying upside down, we had stepped on it a few times over the years thinking it was just a piece of steel laying there, never bothering to flip it over.
> 
> With just some water and some paper towels, it cleaned up to look nearly brand new.
> View attachment 477958
> View attachment 477959


That's an awesome find. Definitely worth some $$$. 

Kip


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I think I posted this before but here are two unusual finds while fishing. First, on the Ohio river was checking out a road/path to the river to see if I could launch my boat and when I walked down noticed a car parked off to the side idling. When I walked backed up I could see two people in the car not moving. Walked slowly over to the car and could see they were dead and by their coloration it was carbon monoxide, they were and it was. Called the sheriff's office on my CB, no cell phones, and waited for them. Second one was at Tappan Lake, fishing the shoreline near the main ramp just after daylight and pitched a spinner bait towards a stump, I thought, when I realized there were no stumps in that area. Moved in closer and saw it was a body and I was looking at the back of her hair just underwater. Turned out she had committed suicide that night....No one wanted to fish with me for a long time after those two finds....


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

meisjedog said:


> Next to the Olentangy above Powell.
> About 15" ...kicked it - solid glass ...heavy!
> 
> I found one of these when I was a kid in the North Fork River in Newark. We were practicing baseball when I was about 8 and after practice went down to the creek to play. I thought it was a missile. I took it back up to show my dad my rocket. He laughed his ass off and told me to go show my mother. She had no idea what it was now that I am 38 Im glad she didnt.
> ...


----------



## johan32 (Jun 26, 2008)

Found an antique Bear Trap while deer hunting in northern PA with my dad many years ago. Was a double long spring and only about 3 inches of one of the springs was sticking out of the ground. Figured it was from the late 1800's to early 1900's before they were outlawed, When my dad passed away a few years ago and I was going thru his trapping stuff getting ready to sell all of it, that was the first thing I looked for. For years he had loaned it out to local outdoor stores and bait shops and I honestly thought it was probably gone. But when I moved the first box of traps, there it was. And when I found it it went straight to the trunk of my car.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I found a thermos full of hot coffee while hiking out to ice fish once


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

floater99 said:


> I found a thermos full of hot coffee while hiking out to ice fish once


Score


----------



## socialfisherman (Apr 21, 2012)

I hooked a very nice St. Croix rod and Penn spinning reel jigging for walleyes on Lake Erie. Got the reel all cleaned up and it works great.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Found buck knife bow hunting new land Guernsey County
Found stone arrow head in SC once
Gave it to local museum


----------



## Cabbagehead (Oct 8, 2015)

one3 said:


> Found a knife stuck in a tree a long time ago.


Back in April of 1974 a monster tornado destroyed the town of Xenia. Some weeks later I was out in my parent's woods in Summit County (slightly under 200 miles) and found someone from Xenia's canceled check.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Not fishing/hunting related, but years ago I was ripping out and replacing landscaping at a motel just off OSU's campus and found a .357 magnum hidden under some mulch behind a shrub. Being nobody's fool (I'm independent), I didn't touch it but instead called the police. They found 3 rounds and 2 empty shell casings in the cylinder.


----------

